# OPI "Sorbet Look"



## lolaB (Jan 29, 2011)

So....it's a jelly. Right, jellies have been around forever. I wish they'd actually do something innovative rather than just rename something we've had access to for years now. I mean, I own OPI jellies. Clearly this isn't anything new!

/rant


----------



## Diava (Jan 31, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing when I read about this "sorbet" look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally agree with you! It would definitely be nice if they actually did try to make a new finish, rather than re-name an existing one, grrrrrr, I'm not that overly enamoured by what I've seen from the Texas Collection, a lot of it looks a bit same all, but I guess I'll have to see some proper swatches before I really decide, really hope there's some exciting new collections this year, I did love the Katy Perry Collection, and am looking forward to seeing China Glaze's Tronica (if anywhere in london decides to stock it that is lol) 

Diava

X


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 10, 2011)

HA! Sorbet look hahahahahah

What she means is "We didn't feel like making this pigmented enough to not show your nail line"

And that's not even a true coral.


----------



## lolaB (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol, well I don't mind vnl and am a fan of jellies, but I just don't like the pseudo-innovation.


----------

